# sausage



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anybody have any good recipies for making some sausage. I'm looking at trying something different. If you have anything thats really good let me know.
Thanks 
Derek


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is pre packaged for 25#. However We use it alot cause it meets with my wifes approval. Remember a happy spouse is a happy house :lol:

Legg's Old Plantation

We make it into rings smoked or unsmoked. We also add a litttle garlic. or not stuff it and make patties to have with pancakes or french toast.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are 4 from our archives of articles that I really like.....

http://nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php

All can be eaten either fresh or smoked....I prefer smoked accept for the Brats.


----------

